# What age did you start training ?



## Scotslass

Hi Ladies

I very new to this and have been told by some other women in my pump class that i am too old to change my body.

I am 37 will be 38 in June.

5ft 2.5 (when you are as short as me the half is very important:becky

126 -128lbs

BMI 22.6

I need to get proper stats done. Don't really have a good gym near me as I live in the middle of no where. The one I go to only does classes. So will mostly be training at home.

What do all you other girls think ?


----------



## kriptikchicken

Scotslass said:


> and have been told by some other women in my pump class that i am too old to change my body.


 :jaw:

Don't believe that for a second! I used to personal train an 82 year old granny.... she was exponentially fitter than her 16 year old grand-daughter!


----------



## wee andi black

i was 13 but came from a gymnastic background , then moved onto sports acrobatics and i was the base to lift girls so i had to lift light weights , starting lifting proper heavy weights when i was about 21 ...x


----------



## crazycal1

something tells me the other women in the pump class(lol what a name) arent getting results?


----------



## kriptikchicken

TheCrazyCal said:


> something tells me the other women in the pump class(lol what a name) arent getting results?


Great minds think alike... exactly what my prognosis would be!


----------



## crazycal1

lol ^^^

i was 39 when i started training successfully, but for several years before that getting nowhere and injurred..

start preaching about the futility of underating and the benfits of protein to the ladies in pump class!


----------



## Hard Trainer

2 months before I turned 16. Im now 19


----------



## Scotslass

TheCrazyCal said:


> something tells me the other women in the pump class(lol what a name) aren't getting results?


I think your right Cal. I have only been going about 5 weeks but never seem to see the same faces every week. Consistency seems to be a problem for a lot of them. They seem to think one Body Pump class and one Body Combat class a week is enough to give them the body they desire.

If only it was that easy..lol


----------



## London1976

When i was 30, im nearly 35, but i dont look a day over 25 so ive been told


----------



## Ghost1466867995

trainined martial arts from being small,

then started lifting at 15 in prep for recruit training at CTC


----------



## dexx913

about 8 monthsss ago now and lovvvvvvvvvvving it !


----------



## franki3

Since I was 18 I'm now 37,but only last 2-3 yrs seriously....

I'm like a Italian David beckham with muscles so not all that...


----------



## Scotslass

franki3 said:


> Since I was 18 I'm now 37,but only last 2-3 yrs seriously....
> 
> I'm like a Italian David beckham with muscles so not all that...


Your the same age as me 

Wish I had been training since I was 18.


----------



## franki3

Scotslass said:


> Your the same age as me
> 
> Wish I had been training since I was 18.


Like I said scotslass I have trained since then but it's been like train for a year then 2 yrs off then train for a yr then so on........

But like you I wish I pursued it when I was young becoz it becomes bloody harder as you get bloody older lol


----------



## London1976

18 franki ?? 17 years you have been training ??


----------



## franki3

London1976 said:


> 18 franki ?? 17 years you have been training ??


19yrs yes London but not constant for those yrs.


----------



## EXTREME

Scotslass, if you've not been doing much then surely when you start exercising something will happen - at any age.

The person telling you that is probably of that opinion because they aren't seeing improvements themself, due to lack of training properly, poor diet or laziness.

Anyone can improve at any time of their life if they want to bad enough.


----------



## Scotslass

Extreme said:


> Scotslass, if you've not been doing much then surely when you start exercising something will happen - at any age.
> 
> The person telling you that is probably of that opinion because they aren't seeing improvements themself, due to lack of training properly, poor diet or laziness.
> 
> Anyone can improve at any time of their life if they want to bad enough.


Well said :clap2:

I think you are absolutely right x


----------



## fajarini11

22 years OLD when I make the gym as my second home


----------

